
Stripe suspends payments to BitChute - djsumdog
https://files.catbox.moe/opdaou.jpeg
======
luso_brazilian
From the image itself, it seems Stripe was compelled instead of acting on
their own volition

 _> Please know, Richard, that it would be our absolute preference to continue
working with your business, and this decision is in no way a reflection of our
feelings towards your business, from either a moral or legal standpoint._

 _> Rather, this is a restriction imposed upon us directly from our financial
partners, who use have an archaic and frankly antiquated view of non-
traditional businesses. As such, our hands are truly tied here, I hope that
you can appreciate that._

These financial partners, I assume, are the same forces that engaged in a
blockade against Wikileaks back in 2010 [1], except in this case the
motivation are not as cut and clear as they were back then

[1]
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2010/12/07/visa-m...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2010/12/07/visa-
mastercard-move-to-choke-wikileaks/)

------
bitreality
Par for the course for any business operating outside of traditional
industries. Payment processors are continuously dropping merchants who they
consider "high risk". Unfortunately for the merchants, they are not given any
explanation on why they are "high risk", nor are they ever offered any chance
to appeal the decision.

The result is a huge amount of businesses which are operating legally, filing
taxes, and doing their best to abide by the payment processor's TOS being
dropped without explanation. Furthermore, considering how incredibly
monopolistic the online payment processing industry is, there's few
alternatives once a merchant has been dropped.

Outside of PayPal and Stripe, you'll be hard pressed to find a payment
processor suitable to handle worldwide online payments. The next step down
from those 2 options are incredibly limited in comparison. An account closure
on either of those two platforms is essentially a death sentence for any
online store.

Imagine, these payment processors have the ability to terminate your
operations at any time, for any reason they wish, and they do not even need to
provide you with an explanation. Your business is at their mercy, and you
never know when or if they will pull the plug.

Just another example of how the modern landscape is hostile to small
businesses. These trends will continue, and you'll see plenty of innovative
startups and small businesses get cut off from payment processing simply for
being different. It's as if the payment processors are saying "Go open a
traditional business! Sell toilet paper! Sell toys for kids!" But the reality
is, nobody buys typical physical products from small businesses online
anymore. They almost exclusively use Amazon and Walmart, or other major
retailers.

It's really depressing out there.

~~~
SamPatt
This is where cryptocurrency is meant to come in. No reliance on third parties
needed.

Infrastructure still being built but things like OpenBazaar are out there.

------
justaj
Mods, please fix the title. Should be "BitChute".

------
yazr
Can someone explain how these "financial partners" pin point and single out a
site like BitCute

The whole point of stripe/paypal (i assume) is that the credit card company
does not know about individual businesses using stripe ?

Do they have a team of people looking for weird sites which use a 3rd party
and demand removal ?

------
philipov
What is BitChute?

~~~
stevehawk
From what I can tell it's a P2P hosted video service. But it looks like it's
predominately used by.. Alternate thinking /lifestyle people

~~~
hd4
IOW, people who want to say things which would be allowed under the 1st
amendment but which wouldn't be allowed under the TOS of typical Silicon
Valley companies.

